# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Famous jigs?

## Blip

Anyone who could recommend some famous Irish jigs for me to learn on my mandolin?

Preferably in any of the following keys: C, D, A, G, Am, Bm, F#m or Em. 

Also, preferably nothing too complicated (= not extremely fast and very high on the neck).

----------


## John Flynn

The Kesh Jig in G is one of the better known ones. It is not high on the neck, but the right hand timing can be challenging.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Father O'Flynn, Out on the Ocean, Saddle the Pony and Humors of Glendart are all jigs that seem to come up in session a lot, mixed with other stuff. They're all pretty straight-forward.

----------


## Bertram Henze

The easiest I know is Dingle Regatta. The most famous I know is Morrison's Jig.

Oh, and Irish tunes are hardly ever going higher up the neck. After all, they are supposed to be played by fiddlers...

Bertram

----------


## CelticDude

In our band, we like this set a lot: Cliffs of Moher(Am)/Morrison's(Em)/Lark in the Morning(Dmaj)

All are fairly standard seisun tunes. Cliffs is fun because of the range; you get to use the G-string! None are especially hard; just use DUD DUD picking throughout and you'll be fine.

DWP

----------


## lmartnla

Look up the Blarney Pilgrim tab in tefview.  It has 3 or 4 parts--in tefview it is 3 parts.  I'd love to turn you on to this one.  It is worth it.  I am looking for the 4 part version to point you to---Lou

Aha--the 4 part version is in the Cafe tab archives.  It can be played at a moderate pace to good effect and the variations in the parts add a nice building impact.  Ya gotta like it.

----------


## Blip

Thanks a lot people  :Smile:

----------


## mandognome

I like the Swallowtail Jig. 

The Irish Washerwoman is famous to the point of being a cliché.

----------


## allenhopkins

Common session jigs in my area (Rochester NY):
_Kesh Jig
Off She Goes
Road to Lisdoonvarna
Haste To the Wedding
Smash the Windows_ (a.k.a. _Roaring Jelly_)
_Swallowtail Jig
Saddle the Pony
Muckin' o'Geordie's Byre
Black Rogue
Coleraine_ (well, it's 6/8 -- really a jig?)

----------


## Jill McAuley

-The Rose in the Heather
-Gerry's Beaver Hat
-The Rambling Pitchfork
-Ten Penny Bit
-Paddy in London
-The Eavesdropper
-Mist Covered Mountain

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Good one Allen: Road to Lisdoonvarna -- that's one of the first tunes I ever learned, and one that I'll often play when warming up.

Blip: BTW, I like your new avatar -- has a bit of a _McLovin_ swagger to it.  :Smile:

----------


## jc2

One of my favorite things to do is mining thesession.org for tunes. If you join up, you can download midi of the tunes. If you find one you like by searching the "tunes" section for jigs, often the comments will lead you to another. The famous jigs will be good to learn because lots of other folks will know them, too, but there are MANY lesser known tunes that are renowned among the older players that are absolute gems, well worth the digging!

----------


## Jim Nollman

haste to the wedding
off she goes
larry o'gaff

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

My favs are:
Merrily Kissed the Quaker
The Kesh
Banish Misfortune
Road to Lisdoonvarna
The Swallowtail
The Blackthorn Stick
Boys of Ballisodare
Dr. O'Neill's
Old Man Dillon
The Kid On The Mountain (slip jig)
The Butterfly (slip jig).

----------


## wormdiet

*Tunes that someone will probably know in most sessions.*
Hardiman the Fiddler
O'Farrell's Welcome to Limerick a.k.a. The Choice Wife
Banish Misfortune
Lilting Banshee
Blarney Pilgrim

*
My Favorite Jigs (at the moment)*
Paddy Taylor's
Up and About in the Morning
The Black Rogue
Neary's Jig
The Gold Ring
Tom Billy's (two tunes, both a good)

and a bunch of others. . .

Technically the Road to Lisdoonvarna is a _slide_, which feels a bit different than a jig. But i doubt most of us reallly care  :Smile:

----------


## Jill McAuley

two more:

-Paddy from Portlaw
-The Cat that Ate the Candle

John Carty has recorded both of these - Paddy from Portlaw was on his album "I Will if I Can" and The Cat that Ate the Candle is from the album of the same name that he did with Brian McGrath. Enda Scahill also includes them in his excellent tenor banjo tutor.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## whistler

Blip - There aren't all that many jigs in C.  But, since you ask, Paddy Fahy's http://www.thesession.org/tunes/display/2667 is a lovely tune and not too difficult.

----------

